# Bolt and Cordcutting



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Overall I have been happy with the Bolt. In purchasing the Bolt my ultimate goal is cordcutting. I really liked that I could use the bolt with Cable TV or antenna. This would facilitate that transition. 

The one problem I am having now is replacing some of the cable channels. Most of them have been locked up by the cable companies through deals with those cable channels. You have to be a cable subscriber to view the content. This sort of defeats my goal.

One of the few options to solve this is Sling TV. I have seen several posts on this, but it seems to be going nowhere. 

Is there anything new about a SlingTV app for the Bolt?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

No. If you want to access Sling TV or PlayStation Vue services you will need another device.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I do Not, at all, miss any of the channels I no longer get. I have Netflix. If things get dull, I subscribe to Netflix 3x DVD or Amazon Prime for a month or few. Which shows do you think you will miss ?


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

I had the same issue as far as cable shows. The trick is to look around on Amazon, Netflix or Hulu. Most of the time you can purchase an entire season of your favorite cable show for $15 on Amazon. Still a lot cheaper than cable or satellite. Also Hulu is a bargain for shows you can't get OTA.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Cord cutting for us means we no longer could watch English Premier League or a lot of the F1 races. SlingTV helped fill that void. 

There are rumors that DirecTV and Google are looking at coming out with competing services to SlingTV so hopefully with more competition in this space the selection of content will increase as the price decreases.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Playstation Vue is my advice. Sling TV is a bit cheaper but you don't get authorized for very many apps. Vue has authorization with pretty much every channel app out there that they carry. The wealth of VOD content in those apps is pretty amazing and you can even do Live TV in many of the apps (so take your choice of Live TV in the app or in the Vue app itself).

Get yourself a FireTV or Roku and you'll be rocking.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I recommend Playstation Vue through the newest FireStick. The older Firesticks are very very slow with PlayStation Vue.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have either one, but everybody I know says that PS Vue is superior to Sling.

Especially on Amazon Fire Tv (not stick).

Additionally, PS Vue has a cloud DVR feature (I think available for 30 days from the time you "favorite" a show). Sling does not have any DVR feature.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Although PS Vue is far better than Sling TV, if you really want Sling, then sell your Bolt and get a Channel Master DVR+ (assuming you're OTA only). There is no subscription fee, and it has Sling TV built in.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Just use Kodi on a Firestick and its all free.


----------

